# FIELD ARCHERY SCHEDULES, GOALS, AMBITIONS (let's hear yours)



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

A new Field Archery season is upon us. So what kind of time have you set aside for your archery season?

What are your goals or ambitions? 

Trips in the works?

Let's hear about it! :decision::fencing::archery:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

mag41vance said:


> A new Field Archery season is upon us. So what kind of time have you set aside for your archery season?
> 
> What are your goals or ambitions?
> 
> ...


would have said kick some butt but unforunately im still having alot of pain from when the dbag ran me over a couple weeks ago.
hope to feel better soon


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

My goal is to get healed enough to shoot field this summer. Facing possible neck surgery. Will sure miss being able to shoot field, my all time favorite archery game.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

My goal is to shoot in the 40's more often and my other is to host another successful 'Insteada' shoot 
Both will keep me busy this year!!!!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

RatherBArchery said:


> My goal is to shoot in the 40's more often and my other is to host another successful 'Insteada' shoot
> Both will keep me busy this year!!!!


you can do it thanks to pse and dcap:darkbeer:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

First off I want to keep it simple. More time on the string. Even if it's in my backyard. I had too many lapses of inactivity last year and it's really hard to build any momentum towards good scores if every time out is like the first one of the season. If I can accomplish that, then I feel like my scores will finally be able to get solidly to where I expect them.

As of now I plan on making another trip to the Hill again this year and sliding out again a month later for this "Insteada" that I keep hearing about. We'll have to see what time and funds look like closer to date but that is what my "Want" list looks like now.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

My goal for the year is to shoot as much as possible....last year that didn't work so well. This year I hope will be better so I don't have that new bow feel like Spoon mentioned.

My score goals are simple....shoot a lot of GREAT shots and try and break a 550 every time out. :wink:

Trips....the only one I am looking forward to getting to this year is in late July in Lancaster :wink:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

I have my dark-side bow set up and shooting (It is a PSE Money taker) Now I'm waiting for my green apple to arrive so I can get it set up for BHFS. I hope it tart but not sour!

Mine goals / hopes are simple; Shoot a half within the next 2 weeks. Shoot a round in the next 4 weeks. 
Enjoy every shot!


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

My goal (prayer might be a better term) is to shoot within 10 points of my practice average in the state field championship. I tend to get target panic in tournaments. (That sounds much better than saying I choke LOL)


----------



## ryanboyle (Dec 31, 2008)

My plan for the year is a whole lot of 3d's here in Vancouver BC, and in July, hopefully doing well at the NFAA outdoors in Darrington.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> My goal for the year is to shoot as much as possible....last year that didn't work so well. This year I hope will be better so I don't have that new bow feel like Spoon mentioned.
> 
> My score goals are simple....shoot a lot of GREAT shots and try and break a 550 every time out. :wink:
> 
> Trips....the only one I am looking forward to getting to this year is in late July in Lancaster :wink:


Make sure you bring a car load along with you, need some female shooters too. Blondestar needs company!!!


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Think I'll sit back and watch y'all!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

ccwilder3 said:


> My goal (prayer might be a better term) is to shoot within 10 points of my practice average in the state field championship. I tend to get target panic in tournaments. (That sounds much better than saying I choke LOL)


I'd rather say I choked then got TP :doh: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

I haven't shoot much field the past few years due to family and work schedule overload, this year things have opened up a bit and hope to get the time to work my way back into the 550's again. That and to spend some time enjoying shooting my bow.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

First, I want our scheduled shoots to go well and everyone that attends has a great time.

Second, attend other field shoots either in OH or IN (don't have a lot of time or money to travel...getting married in June).

Third, shoot better than I did last year. By that I mean more consistant good shooting, not the ups and downs of last year.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

My goals have always been the same, to get my practice scores as close as possible to European/World record scores, gives me the confidence to shoot strong in international events, does not guarantee I will shoot a record or win, just that I can be competitive with the other top shooters.

Last year was an average year for me, just could not get in the groove, this year has started off well, shooting indoors pretty strong and my first practice Field round of the year (-5C in knee deep snow) put me equal with European record, so its just a matter of keep doing what Im doing till European field champs in July.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> I'd rather say I choked then got TP :doh:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've never gotten Toilet Papered in a tournament. Although I have needed it in a few.


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

Vance this sunday is the beginning, come on over to Singers Glen and get the fun started, it's not that far from you just a little further than Rockingham but no by much:car:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mag41vance said:


> I've never gotten Toilet Papered in a tournament. Although I have needed it in a few.


:chortle: me either....and I try and take of needing it prior to shooting target #1 :zip: 

I learned long ago...on a field range there is nobody on the range but me and the people in my group :wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

tabarch said:


> Vance this sunday is the beginning, come on over to Singers Glen and get the fun started, it's not that far from you just a little further than Rockingham but no by much:car:


 Sound's good, I do enjoy the Glen, however; I'm only up to about 36 shots at a session. Still working through some left arm and hand issues. I might be up to a Sponge Bob hunt. I think the Glen does 25 targets on that. Why no Saturday shoot?

I still haven't received my Green apple yet. That thing will be rotten by the time it get's here. Hopefully today. 9 days since the purchase. You'd think I was buying a gun. :noidea:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You live in Va buddy....there is no such thing as waiting 9 days to buy a gun :wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> You live in Va buddy....there is no such thing as waiting 9 days to buy a gun :wink:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let's just say these are 100% Big brother verified Legal, but very special. :wink:


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Get my old, geriatric ass in better physical shape to where I can shoot a 40 field round. Could have done it last year if I hadn't ran out of gas so many times.


----------



## Bruce K (Jun 1, 2002)

to learn abit about my new bow and hopefully shoot 480+ barebow compound IFAA


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hard for me to set a goal yet, as I am not sure of what to expect of myself yet. Switched from compound to recurve for the Winter, and am excited to shoot my first rounds outside and see what I am capable of. I'm hoping for 490's and then 500's.


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Well.... I am looking forward to this year. Not sure why, since Indoor is my favorite season... lol... 

Since I have another little girl on the way in June, I dont think there will be much Field shooting done in the month of May and June... too bad, but hopefully Ill get a few in...

My goals are simple... shoot as many of the local field shoots as possible. I also want to make it to the State Championship since I wont be able to head over for the Great Lakes Sectionals. I would also like to make one long trip this summer, if I can... dont know if it will be the Hill again this year (I need to defend my Hinky win), or if I should try the Insteada this year... what do you guys think? I have family in Lancaster, so that might make it an easier decision... lol Never tried the Insteada... whats it like?

I want my average to be above the 530-540 range, with me shooting my new PB this year. I want one 550 score... I think I can pull it off with the new ProComp... its a tacdriver...

B~


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

I think if you have never been to the Insteada, then you need to go. Ray and the guys at Lancaster Archery Club put on a good shoot and you should have a good time. Their range is very challenging and it will try your skill (and patience). And Lancaster Archery is just a few miles away, so you can go shopping.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words Jarrett!! As for you Brad, I know which I wish you would attend I myself need to visit Cumberland though!!


----------



## Nuclear Longbow (Dec 13, 2007)

Goal this year...Get started shooting field!! :smile: 

Looks like alot of fun, definitely more string time than you would get spending all day to shoot 30 arrows at a 3D shoot. If the good-natured ribbing and friendly banter seen here are indicative of field archers, I think the shooting will only be half the fun! Good luck to all this year.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Brad HT said:


> Well.... I am looking forward to this year. Not sure why, since Indoor is my favorite season... lol...
> 
> B~


If you think that's fun you should try watching cars rust. Now that's a hoot!!  I can't get enough. :wink:

BTW , Little baby girls are gift's from heaven. Hope things go well during those warm months.


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

RatherBArchery said:


> Thanks for the kind words Jarrett!! As for you Brad, I know which I wish you would attend I myself need to visit Cumberland though!!


I'd really like to make it... All depends on how things go... Well just see... Lol!

Hope to see this great course I've heard so much about. I'd be nice to meet some more AT folks...

B~


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

mag41vance said:


> If you think that's fun you should try watching cars rust. Now that's a hoot!!  I can't get enough. :wink:
> 
> BTW , Little baby girls are gift's from heaven. Hope things go well during those warm months.


I've done well so far with one little girl, hope to have lightning strike twice... Lol. 
They are indeed a gift from God. Thanks...

B~


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## slowbowin12 (Apr 14, 2008)

My goal is to start shooting again. I shot my first 1/2 in several years saturday and shot 271. thats not far off what I shooting when I stopped. Hopefully I can start again without any more shoulder problems and get back to scores of 550 on a consistent basis instead of 550 this week 535 the next.......


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

slowbowin12 said:


> My goal is to start shooting again. I shot my first 1/2 in several years saturday and shot 271. thats not far off what I shooting when I stopped. Hopefully I can start again without any more shoulder problems and get back to scores of 550 on a consistent basis instead of 550 this week 535 the next.......


 Good for you Scott, :thumbs_up The BHFS gang needs more cream on the top. Hope your shoulder holds up.
535 sounds pretty respectable to me. :wink:


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

I shoot 100% 3d until 3 years ago. I started spending my winters in Central Florida and met up with the boys from Central Florida Archers. I have been having a blast shooting the field rounds every Tuesday and Saturday morning with the likes of Hall of famer Frank Gandy. Shooting these field rounds have made me a better 3d shooter for sure. Shot my 1st 900 and 600 round this summer also. Found out that I shoot with a slight cant and was getting left shots at 60 yards.Was able to shim my sight bracket and now putting them down the middle. Had a 875 and a 578 at my 1st attempt at the 900 and 600. I plum wore out and am hitting the weights now at 62. ONLY WAY WAY TO GO--UP.


----------



## barebow52 (Nov 7, 2007)

With limited time I just want to enjoy each day I get to shoot. Breaking 400 with my recurve wouldn't be too bad either.


----------

